# Neuer Highend gaming pc



## DarkTeufel (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen.
Genug Geld habe ich inzwischen hofftentlich schon gespart.


Gibt es irgendetwas auf das ich warten sollte?
Ich habe jetzt schon ne weile auf die neuen Nvidia´s gewartet, weis aber noch nicht ob ich 2x295gtx oder 2x285gtx nehmen soll.
Auf einen Hersteller möchte ich mich noch nicht festlegen, da sich in den nächsten tagen sicher noch einiges dazukommt.
vll wär ne Version mit Wakü von Evga net schlecht, wenn ich ne wakü reinbau.

Ich möchte 2 Grafikkarte in meinem neuen PC haben, only Nvidia g* (kleiner fanboy^^).
Hab da einiges gelesen dass man ne 3te karte nur zum Physik berechnen nehmen kann, ist das schon so oder ist das nur in Planung. Die 3te Karte kann doch auch eine schlechtere sein oder?

Also z.b. 2x 295 und einmal 260 oder so.


Beim Neuen PC möchte ich auch endlich DDR 3 ram, Zuerst wollte ich 12 GB aber inwzischen denk ich 6 sollten erstmal reichen^^, und natürlich win vista ultimate 64bit.(im mom habe ich vista ul. 32 bit)
macht das einen unterschied ob 1333 oder 1600?
Beim ram weiß ich noch net was ich nehmen soll, hab bis jetzt ocz und bin damit zufrieden.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Prozessor ist ja klar, Intel® Core i7-965 XE.


Was das Mainboard angeht hab ich an ein Asus Striker 2 Extreme gedacht.
Was haltet ihr davon?


Im mom habe ich auch ein asus board, und hab auch mehrer asus boards im haus und bin damit eig auch zufrieden, aber vll empfehlt ihr mir ja was anderes.

Netzteil:
1200 Watt oder reicht ein 1000 Watt?
Hauptsache es hat Kabelmanagement. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, sollte nur net schlecht aussehen und Kabel-Management haben.



Was HDD´s angeht hab ich an 2x Western Digital WD3000HLFS 300 GBVelociRaptor 10k U/Min gedacht.
Hab gehört die sollen ziemlich abgehen.
Das ganze natürlich im Raid 0.
Hab nur net ganz verstanden was der unterschied zwischen WD3000HLFS und WD3000GLFS ist.
Hat da vll jemand en vergleichstest oder so, ich hab nix gefunden.

Dann hat mir jemand gesagt ein extra raid controller würd einiges mehr leistung bringen. stimmt das?
Was gibts da den so? Brauch nur raid 0 für 2 hdd´s.




Dann möchte ich noch einen BluRay Brenner, mir eig egal welcher, kann mir jemand einen empfehlen? sollte halt wenn es geht schon 4 fach brennen und BD-RE brennen können.
Was haltet ihr von dem:
LG GGW-H20L Retail schwarz
sofort lieferbar 182,91 €
Der spielt sogar hddvd.



Dann noch en DVD Laufwerk und einen DVD Brenner von LG aber da ist es ja scheiß egal was für welche. Sind ja nur minimale unterschiede, oder?

Ein Diskettenlaufwerk darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen, aber da ists egal welche Marke, und preis ist ja eh fast immer gleich. g*


So und am ende zum Tower:
Möchte eig einen von Thermaltake, evtl den Hier http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VR6fiZpR...agid=632&apop=1 oder http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VR6fiZpR...=8077&agid=632.

naja über den Tower hab ich mir noch ned so viele Gedanken gemacht, Hauptsache genug platz und kein billig scheiß und schön aussehen sollte er auch noch mit window sein.
Aber zu teuer sollte er auch nicht sein. Sollte so um die 200 kosten.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


Hab mir das ganze mal bei alternate zusammengestellt, und das sah dann so aus. manche sachen sind von alternate weil es die bei hw vers. ned zu kaufen gab.



JDXTP1 Grafikkarte (PCIe) Zotac GTX295
JDXTP1 Grafikkarte (PCIe) Zotac GTX295


YOBMCF Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 64-Bit

HT1I1B Prozessor Intel® Core i7-965 XE
ALTERNATE - 404 - Page Not Found


BFU#56 Floppy Teac Diskettenlaufwerk
ALTERNATE - 404 - Page Not Found


TNAX53 Netzteil Enermax Revolution 85+ 1250W
ALTERNATE - 404 - Page Not Found
hab einfach mal irgend ein netzteil reingeklickt


CEBN92 DVD-Brenner Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7203S
ALTERNATE - 404 - Page Not Found


LG GGW-H20L Retail schwarz
sofort lieferbar 182,91 €


GTEA03 Mainboard Asus Rampage II Extreme
ALTERNATE - 404 - Page Not Found


A9BW73 Festplatte (SATA) Western Digital WD3000HLFS 300 GB
A9BW73 Festplatte (SATA) Western Digital WD3000HLFS 300 GB
ALTERNATE - 404 - Page Not Found



ICIFVD Arbeitsspeicher A-DATA DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit
ALTERNATE - 404 - Page Not Found


Thermaltake Armor Stahl, Window Kit, Schwarz
ALTERNATE - 404 - Page Not Found
Was haltet ihr von dem gehäuse?

Zwischensumme:
€ 4.132,49*

Hab halt mal irgend ne graka, netzteil genommen.

achso und dann noch ne G19(sobald die rauskommt) und ne Copperhead.



Ne wakü wär auch net schlecht, aber da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Vll könnt ihr mir ja was empfehlen.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus für die hilfe.
Ich hab jetzt ne ziemliche weile auf den PC gespart. Möchte an dem PC echt nicht viel Geld sparen. Aber mehr als 5000 Euro sollte er net kosten. Also bitte erzählt mir nicht das manche Sachen ein
scheiß P/L Verhältnis haben und versucht ja nicht mir ne ATI anzudrehen.


mfg DarkTeufel 


edit:

Ich verwende den Pc hauptsächlich zum Zocken und im i net surfen.^^
Naja und so sachen wie hd filme anschauen, dvd´s brennen/umcodieren, dvd/bluray´s rippen, 
zum filme schauen, mukke hören.
Also will net zur zocken, deswegen auch der Core i7


----------



## Firefighter45 (15. Januar 2009)

Ich kann dir nur raten lass den *Unsinn* und Stell dir einen Quad Core PC zusammen (Intel/AMD total egal sind beide gut), nimm ne GTX 285 und werde Glücklich, den Rest der Kohle kannst du dann ja vielleicht im 3-4 Quartal 2009 in deine Kiste stecken (Neue Grafikkarte usw.) denn das was du vorhast ist Geld *VERBRENNEN* (selbst wenn du dir das locker leisten kannst).


----------



## Klausr (15. Januar 2009)

und wenn du unbedingt soviel geld ausgeben willst würd ich als sys platten gleich eine SSD oder sogar 2 im Raid verbauen anstatt der Velocity

Aber wie oben schon gesagt ist es eigentlich rausgeschmissenes geld so ein sys zu bauen-wozu ?
Wie lange ist die CPU die schnellste ? Wie lang sind die  2Grakas die schnellsten ? Für einen Rechner der kaum schneller ist als einer um die hälfte ? wenn überhaupt ich denke das auch ein i7 965 die grakas ausbremst und selbst auf einem 24er werden vermutlich 2 295er kaum einen unterschied zu einer ausmachen


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2009)

Du kannst das Geld auch mir geben oder verbrennen, hast am Ende genausoviel von als wenn du dir den Rechner kaufen tätest.

Ich kann dir nur raten, kauf dir lieber 'nen "kleineren", der nicht so teuer ist, hier sind 1000€ eine gute Grenze, weniger geht natürlich auch, und dafür einmal öfter.

DAs ist nicht nur günstiger, auch hast du über längere Zeit ausreichend performance!
Zu denken, das du dir jetzt ein sau teures High End System kaufen könntest und damit 5 Jahre überleben, ist falsch, das wirst du nicht schaffen.

Ergo: nimm lieber 'nen kleineres System, das ist auch nicht soo viel langsamer als das was du dir da kaufen möchtest, es ist auch um einiges Sinnvoller (RAID0 ist übrigens auch nicht sinnvoll, 2 einzelne Platten unabhängig voneinander ist sinniger).


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2009)

Nee, nee, gib nicht so viel Geld dafür aus, der Unterschied zwischen einem 1000€ und einem 2000€ Rechner ist nicht sehr groß (außer dem Preis )
Lieber dann wieder aufrüsten in neue Hardware. Auch der teuerste Rechner wird in 2-3 Jahren wieder alt sein und dann sind 800€ Rechner schneller.
Daher, jetzt 1000€ investieren und glücklich sein.
In 2 Jahren nochmal investieren und wieder glücklich sein als jetzt alles rauszuhauen und in 2 Jahren unglücklich zu sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2009)

NIUBEE schrieb:


> Ich sag nur:
> Zwischensumme:
> € 4.132,49*



Ja ja, aber was hat das mit einem Troll zu tun? 

Da fragt ein User nach Unterstützung, weil er sich nicht sicher ist, ob er tatsächlich so viel Geld ausgeben soll und du redest von Trollen? 

Also, nochmal im Kurztext.
Wenn du absolutes High End für 1500€ haben willst, dann kauf dir einen Core i7 920.
Wenn dir kaum spürbar weniger Leistung für 1000€ reicht, dann kauf dir einen Phenom 2 940 BE.
Zusammen mit einer GTX285 hast du ein Top System, egal ob mit AMD oder mit Intel.


----------



## Tom3004 (15. Januar 2009)

Also, ehrlich, was willst du bitte mit so einem System..... Das haben die ja noch nichtmal in irgendeinem PC High End Studio... etc.... 
Also vollkommener Quatsch.... 
Wenn ich fragen darf woher du das ganze Geld hast ?


----------



## Timor (15. Januar 2009)

Verbrate es xD


----------



## Tom3004 (15. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte evt. einen neuen Traumurlaub machen, auch wenn ich noch nicht alt genug bin, aber man kann ja sparen.....
Irgendwie kauf ich dir die Sache auch nicht ganz ab.... JO ich hab irgendeine Graka genommen.....Viele Wissen nochnichtmal das es die GTX 295 überhaupt schon gibt... Darf ich fragen wie groß deine Villa ist ?


----------



## Xrais (15. Januar 2009)

der typische Dell & Alienware kunde ,,,,,,,,,
totale verschwendung ,hättest du nur halbwegs nen plan davon wüßtest du wohl das dass total hirnlos ist , spar das geld lieber für ein upgrade in zukunft,wenn du ansonsten wirklich die kohle rauswerfen willst biste bei dell&Co wohl besser bedient


----------



## Anit3res (15. Januar 2009)

Ich stimme euch zu! total verschwendetes Geld. In ein paar Monaten ist das System alt und kostet nur noch die hälfte!
Lass es einfach!!!


----------



## DarkTeufel (15. Januar 2009)

Firefighter-45 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur raten lass den Unsinn und Stell dir einen Quad Core PC zusammen (Intel/AMD total egal sind beide gut),
> nimm ne GTX 285 und werde Glücklich, den Rest der Kohle kannst du dann ja vielleicht im 3-4 Quartal 2009 in deine Kiste stecken (Neue Grafikkarte usw.)
> denn das was du vorhast ist Geld VERBRENNEN (selbst wenn du dir das locker leisten kannst).



Was heißt locker leisten kannst, hab mehr als 2 Jahre dafür gespaart.





Klausr schrieb:


> und wenn du unbedingt soviel geld ausgeben willst würd ich als sys platten gleich eine SSD oder sogar 2 im Raid verbauen anstatt der Velocity
> 
> Aber wie oben schon gesagt ist es eigentlich rausgeschmissenes geld so ein sys zu bauen-wozu ?
> Wie lange ist die CPU die schnellste ? Wie lang sind die 2Grakas die schnellsten ? Für einen Rechner der kaum schneller ist als einer
> ...



Ist mir auch klar das es bald neue cpu´s gibt. 






Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du kannst das Geld auch mir geben oder verbrennen, hast am Ende genausoviel von als wenn du dir den Rechner kaufen tätest.
> 
> Ich kann dir nur raten, kauf dir lieber 'nen "kleineren", der nicht so teuer ist, hier sind 1000€ eine gute Grenze, weniger geht natürlich auch, und dafür einmal öfter.
> 
> ...



Ist mir auch klar das das sys keine 5 jahre hält.

Wieso soll raid 0 nicht sinvoll sein?
Das musst du mir erklären.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *Zitat entfernt*
> 
> Was für'n Ei?
> 
> ...



Ist mir auch klar das pw hardware extreme preisverluste hat. Da kann man täglich zuschauen.

Wer sagt das ich in 2 Jahren keinen neuen kauf?
Falls ich bis dahin genug geld gespaart hab.

Ich bin mir bewusst das der pc in 2 Jahren net so toll ist.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja ja, aber was hat das mit einem Troll zu tun?
> 
> Da fragt ein User nach Unterstützung, weil er sich nicht sicher ist, ob er tatsächlich so viel Geld ausgeben soll und du redest von Trollen?
> 
> ...



Phenom kauf ich mir sicher net.
Also bei dem Intel core i7 bleib ich schon
Also sli sollte schon drin sein.
Also 2x285 oder 2x295 bzw 1x295.
Bin mir da noch unschlüssig.

Die 295 hat halt noch en hdmi ausgang.




Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also, ehrlich, was willst du bitte mit so einem System..... Das haben die ja noch nichtmal in irgendeinem PC High End Studio... etc....
> Also vollkommener Quatsch....
> Wenn ich fragen darf woher du das ganze Geld hast ?



gespaart.
Manche leute arbeiten und sparen geld.






Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich könnte evt. einen neuen Traumurlaub machen, auch wenn ich noch nicht alt genug bin, aber man kann ja sparen.....
> Irgendwie kauf ich dir die Sache auch nicht ganz ab.... JO ich hab irgendeine Graka genommen.....Viele Wissen nochnichtmal das es die GTX 295
> überhaupt schon gibt... Darf ich fragen wie groß deine Villa ist ?



Was kaufst du mir net ab? 
ich bin 19. Ich hab keine villa.^^

Ich wart auf die 285 bzw 295 schon seid nem halben jahr.





Xrais schrieb:


> der typische Dell & Alienware kunde ,,,,,,,,,
> totale verschwendung ,hättest du nur halbwegs nen plan davon wüßtest du wohl das dass total hirnlos ist , spar das geld lieber für ein upgrade in
> zukunft,wenn du ansonsten wirklich die kohle rauswerfen willst biste bei dell&Co wohl besser bedient



Ich rüste den pc net nach. Alle 2-3 Jahre kauf ich mir lieber en neuen. 
Ich bin kein dell und kein alienware kunde. Das könnt ichmir garnet leisten.^^
Aber wenn ich mal im lotto gewinne dann kauf ich mir en alienware pc.^^





Anit3res schrieb:


> Ich stimme euch zu! total verschwendetes Geld. In ein paar Monaten ist das System alt und kostet nur noch die hälfte!
> Lass es einfach!!!



alt zwar net. Ich weiß was für en extremen wertverlust das ganze zeugs da hat.



Mal ne frage.

Man kann ja auch extra ne graka zum Physik berechnen nehmen. Brauch man da ne extra karte oder würd das einfach eine von den 2x295 machen, bzw ein gpu?



mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2009)

DarkTeufel schrieb:


> Wieso soll raid 0 nicht sinvoll sein?
> Das musst du mir erklären.


Weil die Latenz (=Zugriffszeit) limitiert und nicht die Übertragungsrate.

RAID0 erhöht die Übertragungsrate und nicht die Latenz bzw verschlechtert sie noch.
Dazu kommt noch die um ein vielfaches höhere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit des Arrays.

Bei Software hast aber den Fall, das meist sehr viele kleine Dateien gelesen werden, gern z.B. aus dem Windows Verzeichnis (Eigene Dateien) und dem Spielverzeichnis, dazu noch Swap.

Hier würds also mehr Sinn machen, eine HDD für Windows zu nehmen, eine für Spiele und ggF eine für Crap bzw besser 'ne Ramdisk als 'Garbagecontainer' (=Temp Dateien)


----------



## DarkTeufel (16. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil die Latenz (=Zugriffszeit) limitiert und nicht die Übertragungsrate.
> 
> RAID0 erhöht die Übertragungsrate und nicht die Latenz bzw verschlechtert sie noch.
> Dazu kommt noch die um ein vielfaches höhere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit des Arrays.
> ...



Hört sich irgendwie logisch an, aber das hat noch nie jemand zu mir gesagt.^^

bzw hab ich noch nie gehört.

Das ganze hat halt dann einen nachteil, ich habe 2 partitionen.
Und die windows programme oder die eigenen dateien zu verschieben macht bei vista immer en bissl probs, hab das im mom schon so.^^

Es kommt eh noch ne 3te 1,5tb hdd rein. Für den ganzen Daten müll.


mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## steinschock (16. Januar 2009)

Also da Du allzu günstig nicht magst.

i7 940
Gigab. Extr. 
6GB OCZ DDR3 1600 Patinum/Gold
GTX 295
98 GT Phx.
60GB OCZ Vertex SSD  für OS
Revulution 850W

Grakas veralten viel zu schnell, lieber ende des Jahres dann auf die Dx11 Modelle wechseln.


----------



## NIUBEE (16. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja ja, aber was hat das mit einem Troll zu tun?
> 
> Da fragt ein User nach Unterstützung, weil er sich nicht sicher ist, ob er tatsächlich so viel Geld ausgeben soll und du redest von Trollen?
> 
> ...


 
Sorry aber das riecht sehr nach Troll...welcher vernünftige Mensch baut sich so einen Rechner für fast 5000 Euro zusammen?
Er delektiert sich an seiner Anfrage und denke nicht das hier was anderes dahintersteckt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2009)

DarkTeufel schrieb:


> Hört sich irgendwie logisch an, aber das hat noch nie jemand zu mir gesagt.^^
> bzw hab ich noch nie gehört.


Ja, weil RAID0 einfach volkrass ausschaut, in der Praxis ists aber mittlererweile völlig nutzlos geworden.



DarkTeufel schrieb:


> Das ganze hat halt dann einen nachteil, ich habe 2 partitionen.
> Und die windows programme oder die eigenen dateien zu verschieben macht bei vista immer en bissl probs, hab das im mom schon so.^^


Öhm, Windows + Eigene Dateien auf einer Platte, Games/Programme auf der anderen.
Und Garbage dann wieder auf die Windows Platte.

Ich hab jetzt bei meinen neuen Platten 30GiB für Windows (und Programme) vorgesehen, Games und anderes kommen auf 'ne andere Partion.



DarkTeufel schrieb:


> Es kommt eh noch ne 3te 1,5tb hdd rein. Für den ganzen Daten müll.


Aber hoffentlich keine Seagate, oder?
Die haben momentan ein kleines Problem mit der Firmware, die sich selbst zerlegt.
Blöderweise sitzt die auf den Plattern und nicht der Elektronik...


----------



## ATImania (16. Januar 2009)

Ja vorallem möchte er das wir ihm helfen und beraten aber wir sollen Ihm kein AMD oder ATI andrehen  

Wenn ich "er" wäre, dann hätte ich für die nächsten 10 Jahre Highend PC ausgesorgt! Alle 2,5 - 3 Jahre einen neuen PC. Aber nun gut, er will alles auf einmal verballern


----------



## NIUBEE (16. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Ja vorallem möchte er das wir ihm helfen und beraten aber wir sollen Ihm kein AMD oder ATI andrehen
> 
> Wenn ich "er" wäre, dann hätte ich für die nächsten 10 Jahre Highend PC ausgesorgt! Alle 2,5 - 3 Jahre einen neuen PC. Aber nun gut, er will alles auf einmal verballern


 
Jo würde ich das auch machen...
Aber ganz ehrlich für 5000 Euro kann man meine High-End Anlage (Vincent Kombo + Shangling + Quadral Vulkan) + PC + LCD 42'' + PS 3 kaufen


----------



## ATImania (16. Januar 2009)

NIUBEE schrieb:


> Jo würde ich das auch machen...
> Aber ganz ehrlich für 5000 Euro kann man meine High-End Anlage (Vincent Kombo + Shangling + Quadral Vulkan) + PC + LCD 42'' + PS 3 kaufen



Joa z.B. aber ich hätte mir für 4.700,- sowas hier gekauft: 
Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (16. Januar 2009)

NIUBEE schrieb:


> Jo würde ich das auch machen...
> Aber ganz ehrlich für 5000 Euro kann man meine High-End Anlage (Vincent Kombo + Shangling + Quadral Vulkan) + PC + LCD 42'' + PS 3 kaufen



na, das ist doch kein high-end....

T+A (Mc Intosh, Krell), Audio Physic (Burmester) nur um mal was zu nenen was wirklich high-end ist! wobei er bei den komponenten gerade mal entweder einen verstärker oder eine box (also kein paar) bzw. in der günstigeren ausführung ein boxenpaar bekommt....

aber btt: besser wäre es definitv max. 1500 bis 2000 auszugeben und den rest anzulegen und nächstes jahr wieder aufzurüsten...


----------



## Lordac (16. Januar 2009)

@ DarkTeufel

Hallo,

wenn du den PC nicht beruflich nutzt und steuerlich absetzen kannst, würde ich dir auch dazu raten nicht so viel Geld für einen neuen PC auszugeben.

Die Mehrleistung die du im Vergleich zu einem ~1000,- Eur-PC bekommst, steht meiner Meinung nach in keinem Verhältnis zu den Mehrkosten. 

Auch wenn du lange für den PC gespart hast, muss das ja nicht heißen das du dein ganzes Geld in den PC stecken musst! Bei deinem Budget würde ich erst einmal einen guten 24"-Monitor kaufen (so noch nicht vorhanden) und dann einen PC auf Basis Phenom II/Q9550 aufbauen, die Vor-/Nachteile lass ich jetzt erst mal aussen vor. Dazu eine GTX 285/ATI-Pendant (oder einen Tick kleiner!) und du hast für mind. 2009 genug Leistung um alles ohne Probleme spielen zu können!

Falls du up-to-date bleiben möchtest, verkaufst du einfach immer Teile deiner Hardware (z.B. Grafikkarte) wenn neue rauskommt, und besorgst dir für wenig Aufpreis die dann aktuelle.

Das restliche Geld legst du an, machst Urlaub, kaufst dir neue Klamotten...

Ich kann dir nur dringend an´s Herz legen nicht so viel Geld für eine so schnelllebige Technik auszugeben! Nicht weil ich es dir nicht gönne, aber es wird die Zeit kommen wo du andere Prioritäten haben wirst als einen High-End-PC.

Versuch auszuloten was du tatsächlich brauchst und schaue was der Markt hergibt. Wenn du dabei Vorlieben komplett aussen vor lässt, lassen sich sehr gute Preis-/Leistungspakete schnüren die für aktuelle Spiele völlig ausreichen!

Ich hoffe dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## DarkTeufel (16. Januar 2009)

NIUBEE schrieb:


> Jo würde ich das auch machen...
> Aber ganz ehrlich für 5000 Euro kann man meine High-End Anlage (Vincent Kombo + Shangling + Quadral Vulkan) +
> PC + LCD 42'' + PS 3 kaufen


LCD 57" ist vorhanden und ne ps 3 auch.
Also brauch ich das nemme, gehört zwar net mir aber ist vorhanden.




ATImania schrieb:


> Joa z.B. aber ich hätte mir für 4.700,- sowas hier gekauft:
> Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht



auto hab ich auch schon.




Lordac schrieb:


> @ DarkTeufel
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



beruflich werd ich den pc auch  nutzen, g*. Also auch steuerlich absetzen.
Ich möchte mir auch noch einen 24 oder 26 zoll monitor kaufen.

Ich würd ja nur eine 295 kaufen aber dann kann ich nur 2 monitore anschließen.
Aber wenn ich noch einen kaufe  dann hab ich 3. 1x 26 und 2x19 zoll.

Kann man bei der 2xxer serie eig mehrere bildschirme und sli aktivieren?


mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2009)

Nicht das ich wüsste, bei AMD gehts aber.


----------



## rabit (17. Januar 2009)

Übertrieben? Find ich garnicht!

Er hätte sich ja auch ein Rechenzentrum in seinem Keller einbauen können so mit 600000000Terraflop?

Macht doch spass dann Moorhuhn zu spielen oder?


----------



## i7-gtx285 (17. Januar 2009)

Also ich fand mich ja schon mit meinem i7 extreme 965 3gtx285 monster übertrieben aber du bist ja echt der honk vom monk junge.
nen bonzenkind seinesgleichen versteh net das die alle noch so nett reagieren bei deiner mondmission.
ich hatte am anbfang auch vor mir dein i7 extreme zu besorgen mit 3 gtx 285. hätte mich ungefähr 4000 gekostet mir monitor.
jetzt habe ich 2800 ungefähr ausgegeben hab ne wakü nen q9550 8gb ocz ram 5-5-5-18 ne western digital 10000rpm 2 seagate 7200rpm nen x48-ds5 von gigabyte ne redeon 4870 x2 und hab auf standard knapp 34 fps auf vollster auflösung mit einem chip bei gta war leider so blöd und hab mir viste premium 64 bit besorgt.
das hat ma gar keine treiber unterstützung aber egal.
wenn beide chips genutzt würden und ich den cpu wie geplant noch auf 4 ghz takte bin ich bis ende 2009 locker auf allein aktuellen spielen mit mindestens 35fps auf höchster auflösung dabei.
und wie will man mehr als 2 monitore verwalten???? 24" iss ok wird aber auch nur von neuesten spielen unterstützt aber 26 und viel. nen halben meter davon weg sitzen??????
machs wie ich spar geld übertakte ein wenig und dann kauf dir ende 2009 neue parts xD
Kann dir übrigens nur den acer G24" empfehlen (den hab ich) 449 euro günstigster preis und 50000:1 kontrast (hamma) 400cdm² helligkeit.
das teil ist so krass xD und sieht noch gut aus 2ms reaktionszeit. hab die blaue sonderedition die normale ist ornagemetallic


----------



## DarkTeufel (18. Januar 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Übertrieben? Find ich garnicht!
> 
> Er hätte sich ja auch ein Rechenzentrum in seinem Keller einbauen können so mit 600000000Terraflop?
> 
> Macht doch spass dann Moorhuhn zu spielen oder?



....



i7-gtx285 schrieb:


> Also ich fand mich ja schon mit meinem i7 extreme 965 3gtx285 monster übertrieben aber du bist ja echt der honk vom monk junge.
> nen bonzenkind seinesgleichen versteh net das die alle noch so nett reagieren bei deiner mondmission.
> ich hatte am anbfang auch vor mir dein i7 extreme zu besorgen mit 3 gtx 285. hätte mich ungefähr 4000 gekostet mir monitor.
> jetzt habe ich 2800 ungefähr ausgegeben hab ne wakü nen q9550 8gb ocz ram 5-5-5-18 ne western digital 10000rpm 2 seagate 7200rpm nen x48-ds5 von gigabyte ne redeon 4870 x2 und hab auf standard knapp 34 fps auf vollster auflösung mit einem chip bei gta war leider so blöd und hab mir viste premium 64 bit besorgt.
> ...



Was hat keine treiber unterstützung?

3 monitore ist doch das perfekte. Ich kauf ja keine 3. 2 hab ich ja schon.
Ja könnt schon sein das ein 26er zu groß ist. Aber darüber hab ich mir noch net so viele gedanken gemacht.

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. Januar 2009)

Selbst wenn du was absetzten kannst kriegst du ja nur einen gewissen Teil zurück,also das lohnt trtotzdem niemals


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (18. Januar 2009)

Also in meinen Augen macht der PC absolut keinen Sinn außer du brauchst ihn geschäftlich für Catia V5 oder ähnliches aber dann kannst du auf die NVIDIA Quatro Serie setzten!! Wenn du den PC rein zum Zocken benutzt kannst du dir auch einen PC für 1500€ max 2000€ bauen und dann in 3 Jahren einen neuen!!
MFG


----------



## DarkTeufel (18. Januar 2009)

In 3 Jahren kauf ich mir sowieso en neuen.

Ich will doch Crysis auf vernünftigen settings  zocken.
Das ist mit einer Graka nicht möglich.


mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (18. Januar 2009)

Doch ist es locker also bei mir läuft es is 1680*1050 alles auf very high mit über 30FPS
MFG


----------



## Knexi (18. Januar 2009)

DarkTeufel schrieb:


> In 3 Jahren kauf ich mir sowieso en neuen.
> 
> Ich will doch Crysis auf vernünftigen settings  zocken.
> Das ist mit einer Graka nicht möglich.
> ...



Eine GTX 285 ist mehr als genug für Crysis, auch bei hohen Auflösungen


----------



## InTro (18. Januar 2009)

Bei allem Respekt, aber dieser Thread ist nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen, du wolltest doch Hilfe und wirklich viele Leute versuchen dir zu erklären das es wirklich nicht sinnvoll ist soviel Geld auszugeben, dass sagen sie dir nicht, weil sie dir was böses wollen etc. sondern weil sie die nötige Erfahrung mitbringen um so ein Urteil zu fällen....also BITTE, BITTE , BITTE, hör endlich auf sie und lass ab von diesem Wahnsinn

Gruß InTro


----------



## Bockisch (18. Januar 2009)

Jawohl ich kann den Thread eröffner nur voll beipflichten ich würde wenn ich das gleiche Geld hätte mir ach so en PC zulegen und den dann an nen geilen Full HD anschließen , hab aber leider nur 1400€ egal muss noch bisschen sparen dann gehts ab, wenn du dir den so kaufst kannst mir dann mal en paar Pics von Benchmarck schicken und Bilder davon.!!!!!!^^


----------



## arcticmonk (18. Januar 2009)

so um jetz mal einen konstruktiven vorschlag zu unterbreiten:

wenn`s der core i7 sein muss, dann nimm den 920, der 940er bringt nicht viel mehr leistung und kostet fast doppelt so viel. Als mainboard nimm dann nen Asus Rampage Extreme2, wobei es einem ums geld leidtut, da die zukunft vom sockel 1366 seehr ungewiss ist.Als cpu-kühler nimmste den notua NH-U12P SE1366.
Um die zeit bis zum release der dx11-karten zu überbrücken nimm dann ne gtx295, die du dann wiederverkaufst da die ersten dx11-karten wahrscheinlich doch schneller als alle dx10-karten werden werden.
 Als arbeitsspeicher musste dann ddr3 nehmen, wird aber nur 6 gib nehmen.
Der rest ist dann variabelm als gehäuse wird ich dir nen silverstone fortress empfehlen.
 Preislich sieht das dann so aus:

Core i7-920 -              - 248,64
Zotac GeForce GTX 295- 426,90
ASUS Rampage II Extreme-299,76
notua NH-U12P SE1366.  -65
SilverstoneFT01 Fortress- 189,90
Corsair HX 520W ATX 2.2 (netzteil)-80,91
OS                                           -120
A-DATA DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit- 183,90
Samsung SH-S203D(DVD)                 -29,71

macht dann: 1644.72 euronen

ich würd mal sagen das ist humaner als 5000
MFG arcticmonk


----------



## ATImania (18. Januar 2009)

Bockisch schrieb:


> Jawohl ich kann den Thread eröffner nur voll beipflichten ich würde wenn ich das gleiche Geld hätte mir ach so en PC zulegen und den dann an nen geilen Full HD anschließen , hab aber leider nur 1400€ egal muss noch bisschen sparen dann gehts ab, wenn du dir den so kaufst kannst mir dann mal en paar Pics von Benchmarck schicken und Bilder davon.!!!!!!^^



Kinder, Kinder, Kinder!!

Und nach 2 Jahren bilden sich in deinen Augen so langsam aber sicher die ersten Tränen und kullern die Wangen hinunter und langsam realisierst du dann, dass da 4000€ stehen die langsam den Bach hinunter gehen weil die ersten Spiele ruckeln, ruckeln und ruckeln und deine Freude kaufen sich dann für 500,- bis 600,- wieder einen neuen Media Markt PC und klingeln an deiner Tür "hey hast schon neue XY Spiel?? Das läuft bei mir mit max. Einstellungen"! 

Ach kommt schon leute, entweder ihr seit 16 oder 17 und ein Keks und wohnt noch bei Mami & Papi und von Freundin auch noch nie was gehört (die würde euch die Ohren lang ziehen  ) oder ihr seit diese Typischen PC Freaks (ewige Singles) die in irgend einer 50m² Wohnung hocken und von dort aus ihre nächste Mond Mission planen und die man nur draußen mal sieht wenn sie sich Zigaretten oder ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen 

Ach kommt schon wieder zurück in die Realität


----------



## Knexi (18. Januar 2009)

Ich würde wegen den Mikrorucklern eine GTX 285 nehmen


----------



## arcticmonk (18. Januar 2009)

jep würd ich auch machen aber man will ja maximale leistung.
Wo wir grad dabei sind, siehst du microruckler,Dark Teufel?

mfg arcticmonk


----------



## Juano (18. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Kinder, Kinder, Kinder!!
> 
> Und nach 2 Jahren bilden sich in deinen Augen so langsam aber sicher die ersten Tränen und kullern die Wangen hinunter und langsam realisierst du dann, dass da 4000€ stehen die langsam den Bach hinunter gehen weil die ersten Spiele ruckeln, ruckeln und ruckeln und deine Freude kaufen sich dann für 500,- bis 600,- wieder einen neuen Media Markt PC und klingeln an deiner Tür "hey hast schon neue XY Spiel?? Das läuft bei mir mit max. Einstellungen"!
> 
> ...



Grafikkarten kann man auch online bestellen


----------



## ATImania (18. Januar 2009)

Juano schrieb:


> Grafikkarten kann man auch online bestellen



Stimmt! Noch schlimmer


----------



## DarkTeufel (18. Januar 2009)

Onkelz-Fan94 schrieb:


> Doch ist es locker also bei mir läuft es is 1680*1050 alles auf very high mit über 30FPS
> MFG


 
*Crysis Warhead - 1680x1050
8xAA/16xAF:
19,5 fps*

naja ich weiß ja net ob dir 19 fps reichen aber ich hab da schon gerne mehr.



Knexi schrieb:


> Eine GTX 285 ist mehr als genug für Crysis, auch bei hohen Auflösungen


 
Wenn genug AF und AA dabei ist braucht man schon fast ne 295.




arcticmonk schrieb:


> so um jetz mal einen konstruktiven vorschlag zu unterbreiten:
> 
> wenn`s der core i7 sein muss, dann nimm den 920, der 940er bringt nicht viel mehr leistung und kostet fast doppelt so viel. Als mainboard nimm dann nen Asus Rampage Extreme2, wobei es einem ums geld leidtut, da die zukunft vom sockel 1366 seehr ungewiss ist.Als cpu-kühler nimmste den notua NH-U12P SE1366.
> Um die zeit bis zum release der dx11-karten zu überbrücken nimm dann ne gtx295, die du dann wiederverkaufst da die ersten dx11-karten wahrscheinlich doch schneller als alle dx10-karten werden werden.
> ...


 
Ich werd ja auch nur 6gb ram nehmen.
Hab nicht vor dann gleich auf ne dx11 karte umzusteigen.
evtl denk ich über einen kleineren prozessor nach.




Knexi schrieb:


> Ich würde wegen den Mikrorucklern eine GTX 285 nehmen



Aber die 285 hat halt kein hdmi, und 2 285 brächte ich ja min. nur schon weil ich sonst nur 2 bildschirme anschließen kann.

Und dann hab ich das problem mit den microrucklern ja wieder.





arcticmonk schrieb:


> jep würd ich auch machen aber man will ja maximale leistung.
> Wo wir grad dabei sind, siehst du microruckler,Dark Teufel?
> 
> mfg arcticmonk



Ich weiß net ob ich micorruckler sehe.^^
Hab i mom ja sli aber merk eig nix.

Bei der 295 gibt es eh fast keine microruckler wenn mans mit der ati oder so vergleicht.
Die wurden ja stark reduziert, bzw es wurde verbessert.

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## steve2202 (18. Januar 2009)

Sei mal ganz ehrlich. Du übertreibst es etwas, du sparst wie du sagst mit 19 2 Jahre (!!!) lang auf den PC und willst dann alles auf einmal raushauen ? Du hast mehr davon wenn du dir ein System auf AMD-Basis kaufst, mit einer GTX 285.
Beispiel wäre:

Gigabyte GA-MA790GX-DS4H
AMD Phenom II X4 940BE
Thermalright IFX-14 oder Thermolab Baram
GTX285 (egal welcher Hersteller, ist doch bei nVidia letzten Endes immer der Referenzkühler)
4GB DDR-2-1066
Enermax oder Corsair ~500 Watt-Netzteil
Irgendein BluRay LW
Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB
Gehäuse nach Geschmack
+ ggf. 9800GT als PhysX

Das liegt dann, je nach dem wo du bestellst bei ~1000€.

Die restlichen 4000€ kannst du sparen und dir später eine HD5890 - oder was dann eben das Topmodell ist - kaufen. Dann noch die nächst Prozessorgeneration, die einen sinnvollen Leistungsvorteil bringt usw.......

Wenn du wirklich lange darauf gespart hast, dann sind die sonstigen Rücklagen wohl nicht ganz so umwerfend (muss nicht so sein, könnte man anhand deiner Wortwahl aber durchaus annehmen).

Denk mal drüber nach, das Geld würdest du nur aus dem Fenster werfen und wenn das deine Absicht ist, dann kann ich ja mal eben vorbeikommen und mich unter besagtes Fenster stellen und auffangen...
Ganz im Ernst, wenn du das Geld unbedingt loswerden willst kauf dir was für maximal 1400€ und schenk den Rest mir oder spende ihn an Kinderhilfe oder sonst was.

P.S.: Wenn du soviel Spaß an Benchmarks hast (das lassen deine Triple/QuadSLI-Anfälle ja vermuten) dann könntest du den 940BE ja auch schön ans Limit bringen und dir wenn du Bock hast einen Stickstoffkühler holen...


----------



## DarkTeufel (20. Januar 2009)

Oh menno.

Amd Basis, lol.

Eine graka kommt nicht in frage weil ich sonst nicht alle bildschirme anschließen kann.

Und die 285 hat auch kein hdmi.

Wie schon erwähnt ich mag kein amd/ati, wie auch immer.

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## ATImania (20. Januar 2009)

Bei AMD & ATI bekommst du aber das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältniss ach aber was sag ich da, bei dir spielt Geld ja sowieso keine Rolle! Okay dann kauf mal Intel 
(Irgend jemand muss die ja auch mal unterstützen)


----------



## i7-gtx285 (20. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mit meinem system ja mal nen test machen wenn mein mainboard vom bios flash zurück ist -.- wieviel ich bei crysys warhead hab auf 1920er auflösung.
aber hab immerhin mal far cry 2 need for speed undercover und gta4 getestet.
hab für mein system knapp 2400 hingeblättert.
4870 x2 
gigabyte x48-ds5
8 gig ram 1066
core 2 quad 9550 
und kann alles zocken was ich zocken will und alls auf ultra bzw verx high.
und bei ner auflösung von 1920 brauchst du eig. auch nicht mehr als 2 aa und 2 af


----------



## DarkTeufel (22. Januar 2009)

Also inzwischen bin ich soweit das ich warscheinlich auf die schnelle cpu verzichte und auf den Intel® Core i7-965 XE verzicht und nur den Intel® Core i7-940 nehm aber dafür bessere ssd´s.

Nur bin mir net sicher welche ich nehmen soll, was denkt ihr:

2x
OCZ Solid-State Disk 2,5" 250 GB
OCZSSD2-2C250G, Core Series V2, Schwarz
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Disk - SATA - OCZ Solid-State Disk 2,5" 250 GB
€ 719,-*

oder 


2x
 OCZ Solid-State Disk 2,5" 250 GB
OCZSSD2-1VTX250G, Vertex Series, Schwarz
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Disk - SATA - OCZ Solid-State Disk 2,5" 250 GB
€ 889,-*


Die Core Series V2 schneidet in den tests zwar zimlich gut ab aber ich denk mal die höheren transfer raten der vertex serie wird man schon merken.
Also ich denk mal net das die neue serie schlechter ist als die alte.
Aber dazu hab ich noch keinen test gefunden.

Was denk ihr?

Es gibt ja auch noch andere von ocz.


mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## steinschock (22. Januar 2009)

Keine von denen.

G.Skill Titan 256 GB Solid State Drive - Artikel & Testberichte bei HardTecs4U

SuperTalent Ultradrive, OCZ Apex, OCZ Vertex


----------



## DarkTeufel (24. Januar 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Keine von denen.
> 
> G.Skill Titan 256 GB Solid State Drive - Artikel & Testberichte bei HardTecs4U
> 
> SuperTalent Ultradrive, OCZ Apex, OCZ Vertex



Warum gerade die?

Was kosetet die?

Was gefällt dir an den ocz nicht?


mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## Knexi (24. Januar 2009)

DarkTeufel schrieb:


> Eine graka kommt nicht in frage weil ich sonst nicht alle bildschirme anschließen kann.
> 
> Und die 285 hat auch kein hdmi.
> 
> ...


für das gibts adapter


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> für das gibts adapter


Wenn du HDMI willst die Palit 4870 Sonic hat 2 davon und einen DVI und einen D-Sub(VGA)


----------



## laserst (24. Januar 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach unterstützen Nvidia Grafikkarten momentan nur maximal 2 Bildschirme, auch wenn du dir 100 Grafikkarten in SLI schalten würdest (geht nich ich weiß)

auch meine Meinung dazu: Lass den Scheiß und kauf dir ein System für maximal 1500€, damit hast du ein besseres System als 95% der Weltbevölkerung (meine Prognose) und kauf dir später wieder einen für das gleiche geld...
wenn du das so machen würdest und das ganze geld weiterhin nur in PCs anlegen willst, kaufst du dir in zwei jahren einen völlig neuen PC und in vier jahren nocheinmal und dann haste die nächsten 6 jahre volle Power was die Leistung angeht und entweder nach 6 jahren 3 PCs zuhause stehn oder du verkaufst die alten teile immer wieder und hast nach 6 jahren immernoch einen ordentlichen pc und was auf der kante...


----------



## DarkTeufel (24. Januar 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> für das gibts adapter



aha und ist das dann genau so gut?
denk mal eher net.



Uziflator schrieb:


> Wenn du HDMI willst die Palit 4870 Sonic hat 2 davon und einen DVI und einen D-Sub(VGA)



nein ich will keine amd.
Die 295 hat doch auch alles was ich brauch.




laserst schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach unterstützen Nvidia Grafikkarten momentan nur maximal 2 Bildschirme, auch wenn du dir 100 Grafikkarten in SLI schalten würdest (geht nich ich weiß)
> 
> auch meine Meinung dazu: Lass den Scheiß und kauf dir ein System für maximal 1500€, damit hast du ein besseres System als 95% der Weltbevölkerung (meine Prognose) und kauf dir später wieder einen für das gleiche geld...
> wenn du das so machen würdest und das ganze geld weiterhin nur in PCs anlegen willst, kaufst du dir in zwei jahren einen völlig neuen PC und in vier jahren nocheinmal und dann haste die nächsten 6 jahre volle Power was die Leistung angeht und entweder nach 6 jahren 3 PCs zuhause stehn oder du verkaufst die alten teile immer wieder und hast nach 6 jahren immernoch einen ordentlichen pc und was auf der kante...



Also 3 Bildschrime werden auf jedenfall unterstützt.  Hab ich schon versucht. Bzw macht sogar meine alte graka. 7800gtx.
Aber geht halt net im sli, aber ist ja net so schlimm.

Zu dem rest sag ich nur .....


mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## steinschock (24. Januar 2009)

Die neueren SSD sind doppelt so schnell siehe link.


----------



## DarkTeufel (25. Januar 2009)

Welcher Link?^^

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## boolands (25. Januar 2009)

Ein PC für ~4500€... Damit möchte ich mich auch 'mal "quälen".. (Ich spar' auf einen ~1500€-Rechenknecht und der ist meiner Meinung nach schon ziemlich "High-End"..)

Außerdem.. Wie weit muß man denn von 2 oder 3 26''-Bildschirmen weg sitzen..??

Diese "Probleme" möchte ich auch einmal haben..


----------



## DarkTeufel (25. Januar 2009)

boolands schrieb:


> Ein PC für ~4500€... Damit möchte ich mich auch 'mal "quälen".. (Ich spar' auf einen ~1500€-Rechenknecht und der ist meiner Meinung nach schon ziemlich "High-End"..)
> 
> Außerdem.. Wie weit muß man denn von 2 oder 3 26''-Bildschirmen weg sitzen..??
> 
> Diese "Probleme" möchte ich auch einmal haben..



wer sagt den das ich 2 oder 3 26"er hab?

Ich  habe im mom erst 2x 19".

Ich werde mir noch einen 24" oder 26" dazu kaufen. Aber eher einen 24" weil der 26" zu groß ist.

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## arcticmonk (25. Januar 2009)

und was machste jetzt?
schon i-welche konkreten ansätze?


----------



## steinschock (26. Januar 2009)

http://ht4u.net/reviews/2009/gskill_titan_256gb_ssd/http://ht4u.net/reviews/2009/gskill_titan_256gb_ssd/
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2009/01/20/g-skill-titan-256gb-ssd-review/1
Den hier, die Technik bei der OCZ Apex + SuperTalenUltraDrive sollte ähnlich sein.


----------



## DarkTeufel (26. Januar 2009)

hm, meinst du?

Die supertalent... schneidet ja verdammt schlecht ab.

oh man wieso gibts zu den ocz´s den keine tests.
-.-

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## DarkTeufel (1. Februar 2009)

Also inzwischen bin ich soweit das ich warscheinlich auf den Intel® Core i7-965 XE verzicht und nur den 
Intel® Core i7-940 nehm aber dafür bessere ssd´s.

Nur bin mir net sicher welche ich nehmen soll, was denkt ihr:

2x
OCZ Solid-State Disk 2,5" 250 GB
OCZSSD2-2C250G, Core Series V2, Schwarz
ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment
€ 719,-*

oder


2x
OCZ Solid-State Disk 2,5" 250 GB
OCZSSD2-1VTX250G, Vertex Series, Schwarz
ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment
€ 889,-*


Die Core Series V2 schneidet in den tests zwar zimlich gut ab aber ich denk mal die höheren transfer raten der vertex serie wird man schon merken.
Also ich denk mal net das die neue serie schlechter ist als die alte.
Aber dazu hab ich noch keinen test gefunden.

Was denk ihr?

Es gibt ja auch noch andere von ocz.
Oder ist ocz nur müll?^^

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## steinschock (1. Februar 2009)

Zur Vertex gibt es noch kein Test.

Die G-Skill Titan, OCZ Apex und SuperTalent Ultra sind wentlich besser wie die Core.

OCZ Apex 120GB SSD OCZSSD2-1APX120G | SST-TS01B,External Drive Enclosure,SilverStone TS01B,RFID Enclosure,External Enclosure,SilverStone SST-TS01B RFID External 2.5" Hard Disk Drive Kit | Benchmark Reviews Performance Tests

G.Skill Titan 256 GB Solid State Drive - Artikel & Testberichte bei HardTecs4U

G.Skill TITAN 256GB 2.5-inch MLC Solid State Disk :: TweakTown


----------



## DarkTeufel (1. Februar 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Zur Vertex gibt es noch kein Test.
> 
> Die G-Skill Titan, OCZ Apex und SuperTalent Ultra sind wentlich besser wie die Core.
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke für den test.

Damit fällt die core serie wohl ganz klar weg.
Die Super Talent gefällt mir auch net so.

Ist halt schade das es zu der Vertex noch keinen test gibt.
Was ist den der unterschied zwischen der vertex und apex?

Die Apex hat ja einen internen raid 0 oder?
Das hat die Vertex doch nicht oder?

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## steinschock (1. Februar 2009)

Ja, die Apex, Titan und SuperTalent Ultra sind wahrscheinlich baugleich, und setzen alle auf internes Raid 0.

Die Vertex soll ein neuen Controller haben der ein Cache hat.

Die Apex und Vertex sind halt recht teuer gegenüber der Titan/Ultra.


----------



## DarkTeufel (1. Februar 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Ja, die Apex, Titan und SuperTalent Ultra sind wahrscheinlich baugleich, und setzen alle auf internes Raid 0.
> 
> Die Vertex soll ein neuen Controller haben der ein Cache hat.
> 
> Die Apex und Vertex sind halt recht teuer gegenüber der Titan/Ultra.



Die Vertex hat aber kein internes Raid 0 oder?
Den die geschwindigkeiten sind ja fast gleich schnell.

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich vll 2xvertex kaufe und die dann evtl im raid 0 laufen lasse.
Oder auch ohne raid.


Das die en bissl teurer sind ist net soo schlimm, hauptsache mehr leistung.

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## Jenny18bgh (1. Februar 2009)

Du solltest dass Geld dafür wirklich sparen den gleichen fehler denn du machen wirst wenn du Dir so ein highsystem kaufst habe Ich 2005 gemacht habe Mir dort auch nur dass Beste gekauft würde Ich nie wieder tuen.


----------



## DarkTeufel (1. Februar 2009)

Ich habe das gleiche schon 2006 gemacht.

Und das ist mir egal.

Ich seh ja was mein pc jetzt noch wert ist. Bzw was er noch kann.

Der hat damals auch 3000 euro gekostet.^^


mfg DarkTeufel

edit:

aber bis zum nächsten pc hab ich ja noch ne weile zeit zum sparen.^^


----------



## steinschock (2. Februar 2009)

Die Vertex soll kein Raid haben.
Auf die Tests warten einige. 

Ein ext. Raid Controller ist Optimal da der selbst Cache hat.

Ich suche eine schnelle 60 GB fürs OS.

Ich denke wenn die alle verfügbar sind wird auch der Preis von den OCZ noch sinken.
Ich will erst alle in einem Test sehen da man z.B. für eine 60GB Apex fast eine 128GB Titan / Ultra bekommt.


----------



## DarkTeufel (5. Februar 2009)

Hm, naja ich kann ja die 2 vertex im raid 0 laufen lassen. falls das der zugriffszeit net schadet, kann man ja testen.

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## steinschock (6. Februar 2009)

Die Zugriffszeit bleibt bei ca 0,1 - 0,2.

Die Vertx soll jetzt erscheinen, 
aber die meisten SSD sind ja noch nicht Lieferbar.


----------



## DarkTeufel (7. Februar 2009)

Das wär super, aber ob ich die 2 platten im raid 0 laufen lass oder net kann ich ja dann entscheiden. Gibt ja sicher programme um die leistungen zu testen.

mfg DarkTEufel


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2009)

Ja, Windows installation, Spiele installieren und dann mit der Stoppuhr schauen, ob sich was verändert.

Kleiner Tip: RAID0 bringt nur bei SSDs was, nicht bei HDDs.


----------



## DarkTeufel (7. Februar 2009)

naja bei hdd´s bringt es schon was nur die reaktionszeit verschlechtert sich um einiges. Aber ist mir ja egal, hab ja nicht vor hdd´s zu kaufen.^^

Da gibts doch aber sicher auch irgendwelche bench programme oder ?


mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Februar 2009)

Das doofe ist ja, das es gerade die Reaktionszeit ist, die wichtig ist, bei Zugriffen


----------



## coati (8. Februar 2009)

Woher hast du als 19-Jähriger soviel Geld?


----------



## Phil89 (8. Februar 2009)

Also wenn du das wirklich vorhast , dier ein monster pc zusammenzustellen dann kenn ich ne bessere adresse wo du für weniger geld einen mega gamer aber wirklich mega bekommst weil 4000 ist schon nicht wenig ne da wo ich meine kriegst nen besseren sogar glaub ich schon mit wakü weis jetz aber nicht genau egal guck dir das erstmal an die seite heißt XMX High End PC Computer online Shopda scrollst du einfach ganz nach unten und da isser dann auch schon so rund 3700 euro glaub ich und hat nen core i7 extreme drin boah wenn ich das geld hätte und den ergeiz wie du naja ist nur mein vorschlag


----------



## DarkTeufel (8. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das doofe ist ja, das es gerade die Reaktionszeit ist, die wichtig ist, bei Zugriffen


 
Ja dadrauf kommt es auch an, aber nicht nur. Naja ist ja egal.
Aber wenn die Reaktionszeit bei ssd´s im raid 0 auch so top bleibt dann wäre das ja eine gute lösung. Hast du mir dazu vll bench´s?

Was für bench programme gibt es den für festplatten?




coati schrieb:


> Woher hast du als 19-Jähriger soviel Geld?



Arbeiten, sparen, geschnke,





Phil89 schrieb:


> Also wenn du das wirklich vorhast , dier ein monster pc zusammenzustellen dann kenn ich ne bessere adresse wo du für weniger geld einen mega gamer aber wirklich mega bekommst weil 4000 ist schon nicht wenig ne da wo ich meine kriegst nen besseren sogar glaub ich schon mit wakü weis jetz aber nicht genau egal guck dir das erstmal an die seite heißt XMX High End PC Computer online Shopda scrollst du einfach ganz nach unten und da isser dann auch schon so rund 3700 euro glaub ich und hat nen core i7 extreme drin boah wenn ich das geld hätte und den ergeiz wie du naja ist nur mein vorschlag



Auf der seite ists nicht billiger. Die verbauen ganz normale teile, das kann ich man auch selber zusammen stellen. 

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## DarkTeufel (14. März 2009)

Also ich werde den pc nun endlich kaufen, hat ne weile länger gedauert aber war einiges nicht lieferbar.

Ein paar komponenten sind allerdings noch offen.

meine im mom akktuelle config:

Intel® Core i7-940 oder Intel® Core i7-965 XE
Asus Rampage II Extreme
Thermaltake Armor Stahl, Window Kit, Schwarz
NEC Diskettenlaufwerk (Schwarz)
LG GH-22LS (Retail
LG GGW-H20LRB (Retail
OCZ Solid-State Disk 250 GB Vertex
OCZ Solid-State Disk 250 GB Vertex
OCZ DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit (OCZ3P1600LV6GK, Platinum)
Tagan TG1100-BZ PipeRock 1100W 6x PCIe, Kabel-Management, Schwarz
Nvidia 295
Nvidia 9800GTX+
Vista Ultimate 64-Bit 
Seagate ST31500341AS Bundle 1,5 TB
OCZ SSD 3.5" Adaptor Bracket (OCZACSSDBRKT)


Was mir da jetzt noch fehlt ist der cpu kühler, den ich werde warsch. nicht boxed kaufen. Was empfehlt ihr mir da?
Was haltet ihr von dem Thermaltake SpinQ?

Dann fehlt noch der Hersteller der Graka.

Und wenn nun inzwischen jemand einen deutschen Test der OCZ vertex hätte wär ich auch froh.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. März 2009)

DarkTeufel schrieb:


> Ja dadrauf kommt es auch an, aber nicht nur.


nein, es kommt mittlererweile fast nur noch auf die Zugriffszeit an, die ÜBertragungsrate ist fast schon sekundär - die ist einfach schon als hoch bis sehr hoch zu bezeichnen.
In Zahlen etwa 50-100% von S-ATA/150.



DarkTeufel schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Reaktionszeit bei ssd´s im raid 0 auch so top bleibt dann wäre das ja eine gute lösung. Hast du mir dazu vll bench´s?


Das Problem ist, das die SSDs nur schnell beim lesen sind, schreiben ist schnarchlahm...



DarkTeufel schrieb:


> Was für bench programme gibt es den für festplatten?


Frische Windows Installation mit frisch installierten Programmen und mit Stoppuhr mal nachmessen, obs 'nen Unterschied macht.
Bei 'professionellen' Tests kann sich das RAID0 Array idR nicht absetzen und liegt IDR hinter einer einzelnen Platte... 

Hier würd ich also eher auf eine Veloci zurückgreifen, dazu noch eine 'normale' Platte für die Programme/SPiele.


----------



## DarkTeufel (15. März 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> nein, es kommt mittlererweile fast nur noch auf die Zugriffszeit an, die ÜBertragungsrate ist fast schon sekundär - die ist einfach schon als hoch bis sehr hoch zu bezeichnen.
> In Zahlen etwa 50-100% von S-ATA/150.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja aber die frage ist ob sich die zugriffszeit bei ssd´s im raid 0 wirklich verschlechtert. 

Beim Schreiben Arsch lahm ist auch etwas übertrieben.

mfg DarkTeufel


edit:

Achso beim Gehäuse weiß ich auch noch nicht so genau was ich will.
Was soll der unterschied zwischen den beiden sein, auser dem großen lüfter an der seite?

Thermaltake Armor (Stahl, 25cm Lüfter, Schwarz)http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...rmor/150715/?cmd=showRatings&show=4#tabberBox

Thermaltake Armor (Stahl, Window Kit, Schwarz)
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...Armor/71858/?cmd=showRatings&show=3#tabberBox

Was könntet ihr mir da noch so empfehlen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2009)

DarkTeufel schrieb:


> Ja aber die frage ist ob sich die zugriffszeit bei ssd´s im raid 0 wirklich verschlechtert.
> 
> Beim Schreiben Arsch lahm ist auch etwas übertrieben.
> 
> mfg DarkTeufel


 
Nö, schnarchlahm ist schon richtig.
Ist doch auch eine Schwäche der Sticks und hat nichts mit dem USB Standard zu tun).
Schnell lesen können sie alle, aber schnell schreiben ist eine Sache, die nur sehr wenige, sehr teure beherschen.
Mit den SSDs ist es ähnlich (nutzen sie doch die gleichen Chips wie USB Sticks). Richtig schnell sind nur welche, die sauteure Chips haben, die kosten aber auch heftig und die kauft man sich nicht.
Die "normalen" sind genauso schnell (oder auch langsam) wie normale Chips in den Sticks.


----------



## DarkTeufel (15. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, schnarchlahm ist schon richtig.
> Ist doch auch eine Schwäche der Sticks und hat nichts mit dem USB Standard zu tun).
> Schnell lesen können sie alle, aber schnell schreiben ist eine Sache, die nur sehr wenige, sehr teure beherschen.
> Mit den SSDs ist es ähnlich (nutzen sie doch die gleichen Chips wie USB Sticks). Richtig schnell sind nur welche, die sauteure Chips haben, die kosten aber auch heftig und die kauft man sich nicht.
> Die "normalen" sind genauso schnell (oder auch langsam) wie normale Chips in den Sticks.



Ja klar sind die net rasend, aber arschlahm find ich übertrieben.
Kennst du dich mit dem modell den eig aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2009)

DarkTeufel schrieb:


> Ja klar sind die net rasend, aber arschlahm find ich übertrieben.
> Kennst du dich mit dem modell den eig aus?


 
Ich kenne mich mit Speicherchips aus. 
Und die Dinger sind in SSDs ja zuhauf verbaut.
Was machst du eigentlich, wenn so ein Chip in der SSD ausfällt?
Hab mal einen Stick gehabt, der plötzlich nur noch einen GB Speicher hatte, aber zuvor noch 2GB drinne war.

Für teure Subnotebooks mag eine SSD sinnvoll sein. Aber für den Desktopbereich sehe ich SSD noch nicht soweit.
Dafür müssen die Chips noch standfester, schneller und günstiger werden.
In 3-5 Jahren kann das aber sicher anders aussehen.


----------



## groundhouse (15. März 2009)

Hätte hier nen Rechner für dich : Scan 3XS Systems

Und hier noch den passenden Bildschirm: Panasonic TH-103PF9-EK-WK 103'' 262cm Diag. WUXGA 1920x1200 5000:1 1000cd dvi YU

ps: den Bildschirm hab ich mir erst vor kurzen spendiert  (ich wohne direkt neben nem E-Werk) 

Viel Spass damit


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2009)

groundhouse schrieb:


> Hätte hier nen Rechner für dich : Scan 3XS Systems
> 
> Und hier noch den passenden Bildschirm: Panasonic TH-103PF9-EK-WK 103'' 262cm Diag. WUXGA 1920x1200 5000:1 1000cd dvi YU
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, 11.000 Pfund für einen Computer und 62.000 Euro für einen Monitor. 
Und was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## groundhouse (15. März 2009)

Sollte nen Scherz sein! 
Wer brauch sowas schon?..ich net 
Wofür brauch man nen 4000€ rechner,wenn man alles schon mit einem 1000€ hinkriegt!?.
Ich würde mir lieber nen 1000€ Rechner zusammenstellen,und den rest für die Stromrechnung aufheben


----------



## DarkTeufel (15. März 2009)

groundhouse schrieb:


> Sollte nen Scherz sein!
> Wer brauch sowas schon?..ich net
> Wofür brauch man nen 4000€ rechner,wenn man alles schon mit einem 1000€ hinkriegt!?.
> Ich würde mir lieber nen 1000€ Rechner zusammenstellen,und den rest für die Stromrechnung aufheben



Ach spar dir doch deine scheiß kommentare.
Du gibst 1000 euro für deinen pc aus und bist zufrieden und ich eben 4000.

Vll verdien ich ja 4 mal so viel wie du oder auch net ist mir ja egal.
oder ich benutz den pc 4 mal mehr als du. oder wie auch immer.

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## groundhouse (15. März 2009)

Und wennde 100 mal mehr verdienen würdest als ich, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das du einen für 4000€ unbedingt brauchst!.
Selbst wennde 24/7 Pornos rippen würdest,weil das die meisten Resourcen verbraucht(ich weiss wovon ich rede ),brauchste keinen für 4000 lappen.
Desweiteren kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das du nen 500 zoll TfT hast,wofür du dann 100 grafikkarten im Mega Sli/crossfire fahren musst.
Also los, erzähl mal wofür du ne 4000€ Kiste brauchst!? (ohne auch nur Ansatzweise hier rumzuprollen),vieleicht nimmt dich dann ja auch jemand ernst,und gibt dir vernüftige Ratschläge.(auf die du je nicht hörst)

*edit* bevor hier noch jemand schreit das ich nix anständiges vorgeschlagen hätte,hier meiner:

- GIGABYTE GA-MA74GM-S2H AM2 GLAN RAID 
- AMD PhenomII X4 940 4x 3.0GHz Box 
- CoolerMaster Hyper 212 
- 4096MB DDR2-800 Mushkin Kit SP2-6400 
- LG 22x+/-RW LightScribe schwarz 
- 1000GB Samsung HD753LJ SATA II 
- 1024MB EVGA GeForce GTX 285 G200 55n 
- TURTLE schwarz Midi Tower NT wählbar 
- be quiet! Sys-Power 700W 80Plus 

Da kannste alles mit zocken -*crisis warhead 62 fps*-,(mehr als 30 nimmt das Auge eh nicht war),rippen,saugen,anschaun,bearbeiten,und das sogar noch in 2 Jahren.

Und wenn alle Ratschläge net helfen,geh halt hierhin: http://www.ultraforce.de/index.php/cat/c6_Gaming.html/page/4/XTCsid/5acd5c9f0fdb96ce4e49f5ce9a0c24a5


----------



## steinschock (15. März 2009)

Die Vertex ist schon ne andere Liga, PCGH Testet gerade eine.

OCZ Vertex 120GB SATA SSD OCZSSD2-1VTX120G | 1VTX120G,OCZ Vertex SSD,OCZSSD2-1VTX120G,Solid State Drive,OCZ Vertex 120GB SATA SSD OCZSSD2-1VTX120G Indilinx Barefoot Solid State Drive Benchmark Performance Test | Benchmark Reviews Performance Tests
Ist zwar in Englisch aber ab S 8 kommen Benches und vergleiche.

Mit der gerade erschienenen Firmware ist die Schreibleistung nochmal deutlich gestiegen.
Allerdings wird der Preisverfall im nächsten halben Jahr 30-50% betragen.

Bei SSD-Benches ist immer Vorsicht geboten da es noch noch keinen SSD-B.mark gibt und die HD-Benches oft untauglich sind.

Der Boxed ist mit dem i920 schon am Ende 

Die Noctuna sollen gut sein besonderst der Tower-kühler aber bei Luft kenn ich mich nicht aus.

Als NT das Enermax Revulution 850W mit DC -> DC Technik.


----------



## DarkTeufel (15. März 2009)

groundhouse schrieb:


> Und wennde 100 mal mehr verdienen würdest als ich, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das du einen für 4000€ unbedingt brauchst!.
> Selbst wennde 24/7 Pornos rippen würdest,weil das die meisten Resourcen verbraucht(ich weiss wovon ich rede ),brauchste keinen für 4000 lappen.
> Desweiteren kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das du nen 500 zoll TfT hast,wofür du dann 100 grafikkarten im Mega Sli/crossfire fahren musst.
> Also los, erzähl mal wofür du ne 4000€ Kiste brauchst!? (ohne auch nur Ansatzweise hier rumzuprollen),vieleicht nimmt dich dann ja auch jemand ernst,und gibt dir vernüftige Ratschläge.(auf die du je nicht hörst)
> ...



Wer sagt den was von 100 Graka´s? ich geb mich doch mit einer zufrieden.
Und crysis kann man auch net mit nem Quad sli mit mehr als 30 frames zocken, mal net wenn die auflösung und AA/AF auf max sind.






steinschock schrieb:


> Die Vertex ist schon ne andere Liga, PCGH Testet gerade eine.
> 
> OCZ Vertex 120GB SATA SSD OCZSSD2-1VTX120G | 1VTX120G,OCZ Vertex SSD,OCZSSD2-1VTX120G,Solid State Drive,OCZ Vertex 120GB SATA SSD OCZSSD2-1VTX120G Indilinx Barefoot Solid State Drive Benchmark Performance Test | Benchmark Reviews Performance Tests
> Ist zwar in Englisch aber ab S 8 kommen Benches und vergleiche.
> ...



Erstmal danke für den beitrag, endlich mal wieder einer der hier net nur ******* schreibt.
Das PCGHW gerade eine testet weiß ich auch, der test müsste ja auch die woche kommen, hoff ich mal.^^

Ich finde die Benches eig garnet schlecht, bis auf ein paar kurze einbrüche beim schreiben ist doch alles top.

Meinst du 850Watt sind net zu wenig?
Ich hab vor mir später noch 2 Grakas im sli zu holen oder so.

Und die 295 schluckt doch auch einiges oder?

mfg DarkTeufel

edit:
Was haltet ihr hiervon:
http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/product_info.php?info=p239_GTX-295--Scorp-Force-Edition-.html

Die hat mir jemand empfohlen.


----------



## steinschock (15. März 2009)

Zum Verbrauch,

AnandTech: MultiGPU Update: Finding the True Halo with 4-way

Auf den Seiten vorher sind noch ein paar Benches.


----------



## DarkTeufel (16. März 2009)

Und was schluckt der rest so?

mfg DarkTEufel


----------



## noxistar (16. März 2009)

Wie meinst das ?
Bei dem Anandtech-Link war Stromaufnahme des ganzen Systems gemessen.
Ein SLi-Verbund aus 2*GTX295 verbaucht also mit dem ganzen Rechner unter Vollast an die 600W. Dafür reicht selbst ein 750W Netzteil aus.


----------



## mofo45 (16. März 2009)

Das ist doch bekloppt mein sys reicht auch schon für jetzige spiele siehe sysprofile


----------



## noxistar (16. März 2009)

mofo45 schrieb:


> Das ist doch bekloppt mein sys reicht auch schon für jetzige spiele siehe sysprofile


mag schon sein das es nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist ( gerade da Mirkoruckler einem absolut den Spaß am Spiel verderben ) aber "bekloppt" ist auslegungssache.
mMn reicht eine Einzelne GTX295 auch locker aus wenn du auf FullHD spielen willst. Für alles darunter braucht man keine MultiGPU-Karte


----------



## DarkTeufel (16. März 2009)

mofo45 schrieb:


> Das ist doch bekloppt mein sys reicht auch schon für jetzige spiele siehe sysprofile




naja, meiner sis hab ich fast den gleichen pc zusammen gestellt und so toll zocken kann man damit net.

Also da erwarte ich einfach mehr von meinem pc, aber das muss jeder für sich wissen.

Du steckst dann halt vll mehr geld in dein Auto. 

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## steinschock (16. März 2009)

Der Verbrauch war wie schon gesagt Das Gesamtsys. ohne Monitor CPU i7 920.

Beim Furmark wäre der Verbrauch mit 2 GTX 295 bei ca 700W.

Unter 850W würde ich also nicht gehen.
Schau das du eines mit DC -> DC nimmst.

Enermax Revulution 85+, Seasonic M12D, Silverstone's Zeus , Antec Signature 850W.


----------



## DarkTeufel (20. März 2009)

Also werd den Pc nun am Sonntag bestellen, hab auch schon preise angefragt, die bekomm ich am sonntag mitgeteilt.

Die Grafikkarte werde ich von EVGA nehmen.
Ich werde es auch bei dem 1100 Watt netzteil lassen, den das 1000er kostet nur 10 euro weniger und hat dafür einiges weniger an ausstattung. 

Ich werde nun auch zimlich sicher den Core i7 940 nehmen. Der 940 unterstützt doch auch 1600er ram oder? Nur der 920er unterstützt den nicht oder?


Nun ist immernoch die frage zum CPU Kühler.

Hab 3 auf meiner liste.
Thermaltake SpinQ (Laut Hersteller hp unterstützt er den Core i7 nicht, aber ich hab hier einen flyer wo etwas anderes steht, da gibts glaub ne neue version.) Die Kühlleistung von dem soll aber nicht so toll sein.

Cooler Master RR-B2P-UV10-GP V10-Cooler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-B2P-UV10-GP V10-Cooler
1,2kg naja ich weiß net ist schon ganz schön schwer, muss man da beim transport angst haben?

IFX-14    Thermaltake
Naja zu dem kühler finde ich auf der Thermaltake seite überhaupt nichts, ka warum. Bin ich zu dumm dazu?
Ist der überhaupt für den core i7 erhältlich?

Dann habe ich auf der cebit noch einen flyer von thermaltake mitgenommen.
ISGC-200 (CLP0538) oder ISGC-300 (CLP0539)
Sind beide für den Core i7 geeignet, aber ich finde die kühler auf der thermaltake seite net.
Zu den beiden finde ich garnichts, hat mir da jemand vll einen test oder so? Kann es sein das es die kühler noch nicht gibt?


Könnt ihr mir noch einen netten empfehlen?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

mfg DarkTeufel

edit:

Oder den V8 habe ich gerade entdeckt.
Cooler Master RR-UV8-XBU1-GP V8-Cooler
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-...ler::10899.html


----------



## DarkTeufel (21. März 2009)

niemand da?


----------



## mille25 (21. März 2009)

omg

wie kann man bei einem 3000€ rechner luftkühlung verwenden -.-

core i7 920
6gb ddr3 1600
gtx295 oder 2x gtx285

reicht doch allemal! dann ne super wakü rein und oc ohne ende und schon silent...


----------



## steinschock (21. März 2009)

Best CPU Cooler Performance LGA1366 - Q1 2009 | Best CPU Cooler,Best CPU Cooler Performance,Intel Core i7 LGA1366,Best CPU Cooler Performance Benchmark Testing for Intel Core i7 LGA1366 X58 Platform - Q1 2009 | Benchmark Reviews Performance Tests
Schau mal hier rein.


----------



## DarkTeufel (21. März 2009)

Also hab mir die 3 hier rausgesucht.

Thermalright IFX-14 INTEL Heatsink - inkl. LGA1366 BTK    mit  Thermalright IFX-10 Backside Cooler

Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme 1366 - Retail - FDB    mit  Thermalright IFX-10 Backside Cooler

Prolimatech Megahalems    

Die find ich eig net schlecht.
Allerdings sind da ja keine Lüfter dabei.

Was für lüfter soll ich da kaufen?^^
Habt ihr da vll auch tests?


mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## steinschock (22. März 2009)

Noctuna, Nanoxia, Noiseblocker sind gut.

Test hab ich leider keinen aber die Nanoxia und NB hab ich selbst.

Kannst dich ja auch als Tester für Thors Hammer bewerben.


----------



## DarkTeufel (22. März 2009)

Also ich glaub ich nehm jetzt den 
Thermalright IFX-14 INTEL Heatsink - inkl. LGA1366 BTK
mit
Thermalright IFX-10 Backside Cooler

und dann 2 versch lüfter:
Sharkoon 120mm Silent Eagle 2000 - Silent
AC Ryan Blackfire4 UV-LED 120mm Lüfter - grün/grün

mfg DarkTeufel


----------

